# Cost of Living for a single person in Melbourne



## smin (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi , 

How much will cost for a single person in Melbourne, i don't expect to do extravagant things ..bare minimum to live an average life until finding a job.

*how much will it cost for the below ?*

Rent (Single studio apartment)
Food
Public transport
electricity
water 
gas
broadband internet

Your input is highly appreciated...:spit::confused2:


----------



## AussieFemmeInFrance (Oct 31, 2011)

smin said:


> Hi ,
> 
> How much will cost for a single person in Melbourne, i don't expect to do extravagant things ..bare minimum to live an average life until finding a job.
> 
> ...


Rent - check out domain.com.au. Single, studio, unfurnished about ~$300 per week.
Food - budget about $150 per week, if you don't eat out
Public transport - check out metlink.com.au, looking about $40 per week but depends on how regularly you will use it.
Electricity - budget about $1.20 per day
Water - budget about $1 per day
Gas - budget about $15 per month, depends how much you like to cook!
Internet - check out iinet.com.au - about $60 per month.

Don't forget health insurance if you are over 31. This is another $80 per month.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

That amounts to around 2100 AUD per month, correct?


----------



## AussieFemmeInFrance (Oct 31, 2011)

Destination Journey said:


> That amounts to around 2100 AUD per month, correct?


No, about 2500 per month not including health insurance.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Rent 300 onwards, closer to the city, more you pay
Food 100 per week, no eating out
Public transport 180 per month for a monthly pass
electricity 40-60 per month
water 20-25 per month
gas 30-50 per month
broadband internet 60 per month


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Rent 300 is per week or per month?

anj1796, whats a total one month expense for a single person? 2500 or 1200?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

300 per week, for a single person it should around 2000 bux


----------



## murz (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi, ive finally decided to accpet an job in Melbourne , at appox 52k dollars p.a 
as above im not looking to be mr big spender but what will be the whole living costs be like can i live on that?????
MOST importantly cause i'll be rentimg will i have to pay local tax e.g council tax??
Plz can some one shed some light on this thanks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

52k isnt much but one can live off it.if you spend wisely, you might even be able to save some. normal household expenditure is about 2k pm for a single person, add 3-400 for every additional member. when I came my expenditure was 1800 which has now become 3-3.5k, i wonder how at times


----------



## zhuhai (Feb 12, 2013)

Highly variable depending on where you stay. I lived of $22k per annum from my scholarship. Lived in a s*** suburb though.


----------



## murz (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks I'm hoping it is abit more than 55k, I was also told that I'll be paid weekly as they normaly do in Australia, so if that's true I'm sure I can manage to save quite a far ammout.


----------



## murz (Dec 26, 2011)

Also with the help from everyone on here also I should be ok. 
Stay tuned for more questions 
Thanks guys and gals


----------



## murz (Dec 26, 2011)

@ anji1976 is that approx 2k rent or inclusive of wise shopping costs


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

included everything, my rent was 1400 pm, power gas and water combined at around 120-130, that time i was not working so my daughter was home with me, once she started childcare, her expense alone was 1000 bux. grocery etc was around 300-400 pm


----------



## murz (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi anji 1976 can you tell me much about the 457 visa or if any one can shed light on it, and council tax???
If I'm renting will I pay council tax/ area tax or land tax ?? 
Thanx


----------



## murz (Dec 26, 2011)

Done done and done I've got the job im gonna be based at moorabbin Victoria any info plz soo happy to get out of the UK


----------



## Moonie17 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi All,

Seems like this thread is fairly active, so thought i would pop a post up!

Work are sending me to Melbourne in the next month, they will be paying for my accommodation (I assume this includes water, gas, electricity - to confirm) and I will continue paying my home rent (£700 pm). 

I have worked out that after home rent deductions I will be taking home $4236 p/m which will cover everything excluding accommodation. My girlfriend is looking to come with me, but she will not have an income unless she finds a part-time job over there, which I'm guessing the wage wont be great.

So basically, bottom line, will we both be able to love "comfortably" in Port Melbourne on $4236 p/m?

I look forward to a reply.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Moonie17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Seems like this thread is fairly active, so thought i would pop a post up!
> 
> ...


If you're not paying rent out of that money and that's after taxes, then yes, I'd say you could live quite comfortably on that amount. I mean, what else would you be spending this $4000+ a month on??


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> If you're not paying rent out of that money and that's after taxes, then yes, I'd say you could live quite comfortably on that amount. I mean, what else would you be spending this $4000+ a month on??


Casinos?

$4k is good


----------



## Moonie17 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys.

Yeah good point, what else would i spend it on? ha

Girlfriend was just worrying a bit that she will be living out of my pocket and that we might struggle paying for 2 people!

Concerns over now, better get that PS4 on order


----------



## DylanAung (Oct 30, 2015)

Any update regarding the monthly expenses these days?


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Resounding Dylanaung's query:

Would be great if some experts can shed data on the latest cost of living - as always the bare minimum required for a starter in Melbourne


----------

